# 58660 vs 49320



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 8, 2009)

hello all,

Diagnostic laparoscopy and clipping of adhesion
DX: Pelvic pain

Part of op note:

There was noted that there was sort of like a band adhesion or a fold of peritoneum by the bladder which was just incised to see if this would help her with her pain.

Thanks!

58660 or 49320


----------



## jjanem (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi, regarding whether to use 49320 vs 58660.  i would not use 49320 because that is just a diagnostic scope and your doc did perform some surgical procedure. 58660 looks like it involves the tubes and ovaries.  i would be inclined to use either that code or 58662.

addendum:  i did some further research and the 58660 seems appropriate.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for your help!


----------

